# Bruckner, The Great Early Adagios (Symphonies 2 and 3)



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

There have been several threads about the Bruckner Symphonies. Unfortunately, the 2nd and 3rd Symphonies are rarely mentioned, if at all, probably because as a whole, they are not as polished as the later works. However, that does not apply to the adagios of both symphonies which can stand up against most of the Adagios of the symphonies that followed.

A somewhat complicating factor in appreciating these slow movements is that there are several versions of them, Bruckner having been known for not being satisfied with the initial versions of many (if not most) of his works.

Symphony #2, Adagio/Andante:
------------------------------
There are two main versions, 1872 and 1877, the latter being the most recorded. One of the main differences is that there are major cuts in the 2nd half of section 2 of the Adagio in the 1877 version. (Of interest is the Carragan 1877 edition that allows for discretionary return of the cut material.) The other main difference is that in the 1872 version, the movement #3 is labelled Adagio while in the 1877, the slow movement is now an Andante as movement #2.

Example of the original 1872 version with no cuts (cond. G. Tintner). Interestingly, while the slow movement is #3 consistent with the original version, it is labelled as an Andante rather than Adagio as the third movement of the original edition. I don't know if this is an error or not. (If this isn't clear: ordinarily, if the slow movement is #3, it should be the Adagio and is the 1872 version, but if the slow movement is #2, it should be Andante and is the 1877 version.) In any event, this is my current favorite:






Example of the 1877 version with full cuts (cond. E. Jochum) with the slow movement #2 labelled as Andante, as it should be:






Symphony #3, Adagio:
---------------------
This is a standout Adagio (movement #2). But there are 3 major versions: 1873, 1877 and 1889-90. There are substantial cuts of the 1873 first version Adagio in the 1877 version. (The changes in the 1889-90 version have more to do with the third movement Scherzo.) The most recorded versions are the 1877 and 1889-90.

Example of the 1873 version with no cuts (cond. G. Tintner) (Adagio at 30:35):






Example of the 1877 version with cuts (cond. Celibidache), my current favorite, but the 1873 version above (Tintner) may take over that position:






Example of the 1889-90 version (cond. G. Wand):


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

An interesting introduction to the early Bruckner symphonies by Daniel Barenboim, starting with the wonderful opening of the Symphony #3 Adagio playing in the background:


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I agree these symphonies are worth discussing though I find the finales more interesting than the adagios. Of the many versions of No. 3 I find the 1890 version edited by Rattig the best finale and one the better finales of any Bruckner symphony.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I think for nearly all the symphonies of Bruckner, it is the adagios I love the most. And in many cases I find I do not greatly care for the scherzos. But a symphony is a whole and it may not be a good idea to think of individual movements in isolation (not that that has happened in this thread yet).


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Enthusiast said:


> I think for nearly all the symphonies of Bruckner, it is the adagios I love the most. And in many cases I find I do not greatly care for the scherzos. But a symphony is a whole and it may not be a good idea to think of individual movements in isolation (not that that has happened in this thread yet).


Sometimes it's hard not to think of an Adagio as a standalone work when it is longer than some symphonies (e.g. 8th & 9th Adagios).


----------

